# Still working on my daughters Christmas



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have set my daughters Christmas present up in the hall so I can do measuring inside where it is warm. Kirsten is playing with it and asks ,Dad how do I get the drawers open? So today I started puting pulls on the drawers so she can start filling the drawers. She will have it filled before I finish. This was meant so she could store her herbs she grew this year. The cabinet is 20 1/2 inches high by 16 inches wide. It is 12 1/2 inches deep. It is a heavy piece even made out of pine.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice! For herbs, huh? I've never built anything for holding organics. Do you do anything to seal the drawers so the pine doesn't flavor the herbs?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The knots add a nice character to the piece John... 

looking good!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like it might make a nice router table too!


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

That wood is really going to show when the finish is applied, beautiful work and wood selection John.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> Nice! For herbs, huh? I've never built anything for holding organics. Do you do anything to seal the drawers so the pine doesn't flavor the herbs?


 If I thought she was going to just put the herbs in there I would protect the inside. She will take small plastic containers and put them in the drawers. If she decides to do other wise I will redue the drawers.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The knots add a nice character to the piece John...
> 
> looking good!


 I loved the knots and made the center drawer for that reason. My daughter tends to like to paint every thing with white paint. She likes what is called shaby sheck. I am not shure what she will do with this piece. I intend to finish it with laquer. After that it is out of my hands.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Maurice said:


> Looks like it might make a nice router table too!


I have one router table that is build into my table saw. I build a table at the end of my table saw for my big Bausch. I have a vertical router table that I use for making the raised panel doors on the front of this cabinet. And I have two plastic router tables from my first days in wood working. So another router table around here would be redundant. Good idea though , keep them coming.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

robersonjr said:


> That wood is really going to show when the finish is applied, beautiful work and wood selection John.


 Thanks , pine is a nice wood to work with. I intend some where down the road to do this piece in hard wood with some fancy drawer fronts. With hard wood starting for me at $8 a board foot and if you used burl or birds eye maple at twice that it gets expensive. You have to have a good reason to go into the shop at those prices.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm thinking you share Jerry's eye for wood


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I'm thinking you share Jerry's eye for wood


Yes we each have one. LOL


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Since there is some interest in this piece I will post more pictures. I have a whole lot of sanding to do on this piece. But you can see where it is going.


----------

